# SasuSaku? Crack or Canon?



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wondering how people felt about it. Dont flame me or the thread. Try to keep it clean, if thats possible.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Where the hell is the neither option!?

It's more "canon" than "crack", but it's not crack or canon.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

I didnt want to put neither as a option. Makes the voter more decisive.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Or makes them not vote. 

I'll vote canon, simply because that's more reasonable.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Or makes them not vote.
> 
> I'll vote canon, simply because that's more reasonable.



But how is it canon. He has no feelings for her.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Isuzu


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

But she has/had feelings for him.

And yeah, he DOES have "feelings" for her. Perhaps not romantic, but as a close friend.

Sasu -> ?

It's unknown, his feelings have never been stated.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 17, 2007)

I wish we could pick two options......

It's not either but it's closer to crack so I voted crack.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> But she has/had feelings for him.
> 
> And yeah, he DOES have "feelings" for her. Perhaps not romantic, but as a close friend.
> 
> ...



If only one has feelings doesnt really make a pairing canon.  She has friendly feelings towards Naruto, yet NaruSaku is crack. 



greensharpies said:


> I wish we could pick two options......
> 
> It's not either but it's closer to crack so I voted crack.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> If only one has feelings doesnt really make a pairing canon.  She has friendly feelings towards Naruto, yet NaruSaku is crack.



Exactly. Naruto doesn't return Hinata's feelings so using that logic..I guess Naruhina is crack too.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> If only one has feelings doesnt really make a pairing canon.  She has friendly feelings towards Naruto, yet NaruSaku is crack.



I didn't say that meant it was canon. No pairing is canon except dads x moms, and Asuma x Kurenai. 

NaruSaku isn't crack. SasuSaku isn't crack.

NaruIno IS crack. SasuTen IS crack.


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 17, 2007)

It's neither man.


No votey for me.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Exactly. Naruto doesn't return Hinata's feelings so using that logic..I guess Naruhina is crack too.



Naruto does like Hinata, but his judgment is blocked off because of that stupied promise he made to bring Sasuke back. 



Isuzu said:


> I didn't say that meant it was canon. No pairing is canon except dads x moms, and Asuma x Kurenai.
> 
> NaruSaku isn't crack. SasuSaku isn't crack.
> 
> NaruIno IS crack. SasuTen IS crack.



NaruSaku is crack. Its fan made.  So is SasuSaku.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 17, 2007)

wtf? Uh, no, he never liked Hinata. Always Sakura. Still Sakura.

Narusaku and Sasusaku aren't crack, either.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> Naruto does like Hinata, but his judgment is blocked off because of that stupied promise he made to bring Sasuke back.
> 
> 
> 
> NaruSaku is crack. Its fan made.  So is SasuSaku.



That is true and if any of you say NaruSaku is not Crack you must Say that NaruHina is not Crack...


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> NaruSaku is crack. Its fan made.  So is SasuSaku.



Every pairing is "fan made", but NaruSaku and SasuSaku have something to build on. They are both quite possible, meaning NOT CRACK.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't like the creator of this thread.


----------



## Lenalee (Sep 17, 2007)

It's very far from crack, that's for sure. The two have interacted, and he's even shown that he cares about her wellbeing and appreciates her concern.
However, it's only onesidedly canon, at best. We don't know what Sakura's feelings are now that the timeskip has happened, but before that, her feelings were unreturned, though acknowledged.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> Naruto does like Hinata, but his judgment is blocked off because of that stupied promise he made to bring Sasuke back.
> 
> 
> 
> NaruSaku is crack. Its fan made.  So is SasuSaku.



Naruto does not like her that way.....He never thought of her as one of the people who saved him from the pain of loneliness when he was fighting Gaara.....It could be possible but as of now....No....

Dude, do not use your opinion as fact....My opinion is NarutoxHinata is crack.......How about that?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2007)

SasuSaku is crack.The romantic feelings are onesided.
that's all I'm saying.
I hate the big three pairings anyway.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 17, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> That is true and if any of you say NaruSaku is not Crack you must Say that NaruHina is not Crack...



Naruhina isn't crack, so you hereby fail.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 17, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Naruto does not like her that way.....He never thought of her as one of the people who saved him from the pain of loneliness when he was fighting Gaara.....It could be possible but as of now....No....
> 
> Dude, do not use your opinion as fact....My opinion is NarutoxHinata is crack.......How about that?



Your bias NaruHina is not Crack, You say NaruSaku is not?..IMO you are full of it.


----------



## nkon (Sep 17, 2007)

Cracnon


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Your bias NaruHina is not Crack, You say NaruSaku is not?..IMO you are full of it.



He was responding to Creator's statement, and you're one to talk about biased. and being full of it...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Your bias NaruHina is not Crack, You say NaruSaku is not?..IMO you are full of it.



You are biased because it is true...Hinata was not one of those people that Naruto thought of during his fight with Gaara when he was thinking about those most precious to him....Iruka and Team 7....

I said NarutoxHinata is crack by what Creator was saying about NarutoxSakura...but in reality, neither of them is crack....You need to unbiase yourself and read more carefully....Sheesh....


----------



## Levithian (Sep 17, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Naruhina isn't crack, so you hereby fail.



Well, if you think not that is well, but its just your Opinion that I fail, If you think so I'll see you in Hell, I'm FullMetal and all is well...so step off.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> wtf? Uh, no, he never liked Hinata. Always Sakura. Still Sakura.
> 
> Narusaku and Sasusaku aren't crack, either.



He never liked Sakura and never will. The only reason they are close is because of that stupied promise to bring Sasuke back. 



Isuzu said:


> Every pairing is "fan made", but NaruSaku and SasuSaku have something to build on. They are both quite possible, meaning NOT CRACK.



True. But even fanmade pairings make sense. The ones that make sense and can be seen are canon. The other ones which dont make any sense is crack. 

SasuSaku is crack. It doesnt make sense. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't like the creator of this thread.



You never did.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, and thank you, Seto Kaiba!


----------



## Ma-ken (Sep 17, 2007)

SasuSaku is crack!


----------



## Levithian (Sep 17, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You are biased because it is true...Hinata was not one of those people that Naruto thought of during his fight with Gaara when he was thinking about those most precious to him....Iruka and Team 7....
> 
> I said NarutoxHinata is crack by what Creator was saying about NarutoxSakura...neither is crack....You need to unbiase yourself and read more carefully....Sheesh....



Ok, then...if you say not one or the other is Crack...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2007)

I would not go far to say SasukexSakura is crack...even though I do not like it....So, I say somewhere in the middle at least....


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> He never liked Sakura and never will. The only reason they are close is because of that stupied promise to bring Sasuke back.



"I finally understand what I like about Sakura!"



nope, he doesn't like sakura. 

True. But even fanmade pairings make sense. The ones that make sense and can be seen are canon. The other ones which dont make any sense is crack. 

SasuSaku is crack. It doesnt make sense. [/quote]

It's completely opinionated that it does or does not make sense.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2007)

Just ignore Creator, I'm sure he's aware of what he does. I put him on my ignore list.

SasuSaku isn't crack nor is it canon, although a few times I've heard some claim that it was one or the other...Like NaruSaku and NaruHina it's just a case of unrequited romantic feelings. Although I'm hoping it doesn't happen, nor anything good involving Sasuke for that matter.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> He never liked Sakura and never will. The only reason they are close is because of that stupied promise to bring Sasuke back.



Are you serious? LOL..funniest thing I've heard all day.

"I finally know why I like Sakura-chan..."

"I'll protect Sakura-chan...no matter what!!"

wow, yeah, totally doesn't like her


----------



## nkon (Sep 17, 2007)

anything i didn't bless is crack


----------



## Levithian (Sep 17, 2007)

nkon said:


> anything i didn't bless is crack




*Spoiler*: __ 



That is one way to look at it...Lol.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 17, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Just ignore Creator, I'm sure he's aware of what he does. I put him on my ignore list.
> 
> SasuSaku isn't crack nor is it canon, although a few times I've heard some claim that it was one or the other...Like NaruSaku and NaruHina it's just a case of unrequited romantic feelings. Although I'm hoping it doesn't happen, nor anything good involving Sasuke for that matter.



Agreeds with everyting except the last sentence.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2007)

It's Crack, Sasuke just finds her annoying.


----------



## Fai (Sep 17, 2007)

It's neither, of course. 
It's not crack, but far from being "canon".


----------



## momolade (Sep 17, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> SasuSaku is crack.The romantic feelings are onesided.
> that's all I'm saying.
> I hate the big three pairings anyway.



this isnt the definition of crack, and nothing is canon but asuma/kurenai and Dan/tsunade

therefor the only correct answer is that creator has failed 



Ma-ken said:


> SasuSaku is crack!


...says the sasuino fan
good luck with that


----------



## Chee (Sep 17, 2007)

It's almost crack since that pairing hasn't had much development since the middle of part 1. Nowhere near cannon.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Are you serious? LOL..funniest thing I've heard all day.
> 
> "I finally know why I like Sakura-chan..."
> 
> ...



 Thats out of protection, ie friendship. Not love. 

@Saito:- You never liked me.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2007)

When Sasuke said I now know why I like Sakura.
That was actually Naruto when he disguised himself as Sasuke.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

momo said:


> this isnt the definition of crack, and nothing is canon but asuma/kurenai and Dan/tsunade
> 
> therefor the only correct answer is that creator has failed



How can you not agree with momo?


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

momo said:


> this isnt the definition of crack, and nothing is canon but asuma/kurenai and Dan/tsunade
> 
> therefor the only correct answer is that creator has failed



Thats hurtful.  Meh. I dont really care about SasuSaku. Just wanted to hear others opinion.  Like i said, only pairing i care about is TsunadeME. But i am hated for that, so i am used to having people hate me. 



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> When Sasuke said I now know why I like Sakura.
> That was actually Naruto when he disguised himself as Sasuke.



Exactly.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> Exactly.



How is that an exactly? 

It's just a point about NaruSaku. XD


----------



## Suzume (Sep 17, 2007)

I think a pairing can be canon without actually happening at the end.  So I would define SasuSaku as canon, but, though I like it, don't think it's going to come to pass.

It's had too much development in part 1 to be considered crack, even if it is just one-sided development.  People don't think that NaruHina is crack even though it had equal or possibly even less development than SasuSaku in part 1, and it's had virtually none at all in part 2.  Not bashing, just stating an interesting point.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> Thats hurtful.  Meh. I dont really care about SasuSaku. Just wanted to hear others opinion.  Like i said, only pairing i care about is TsunadeME. But i am hated for that, so i am used to having people hate me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No your great Creator...


----------



## momolade (Sep 17, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> How can you not agree with momo?



indeed


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

momo said:


> indeed





I dun think the fact that it lacks "interraction" in part 2 makes it any less likely...Until we find out what both of their feelings are, it's possible nothing has changed, or everything has changed.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> How is that an exactly?
> 
> It's just a point about NaruSaku. XD



No. It was a point against SasuSaku. Sakura, if you remember, hate Naruto back then because of his immaturity. 



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No your great Creator...



Thank you.  I have some fans, but most hate me.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> No. It was a point against SasuSaku. Sakura, if you remember, hate Naruto back then because of his immaturity.



I...don't...get it...


----------



## Nunally (Sep 17, 2007)

-Don't hate Creator
-Don't think it's canon
-Don't think it's crack

So thar, I'm not voting. But I don't really see it happening right now. >_>

But it's still my OTP. >_>;


----------



## Yellow (Sep 17, 2007)

Sasuke doesn't seem interested in women right now. His main objective is to defeat Itachi and that's all he's really focused on so it's definitely not canon.

It's not really a crack pairing though because it might happen, just not anytime soon.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I...don't...get it...



 I spelt it wrong.  I meant to say immaturity. 



Hananoshi said:


> -Don't hate Creator
> -Don't think it's canon
> -Don't think it's crack
> 
> ...



I am not hated. 

Actually only 2 people hate me. WOW. I was certain it was going to be more.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2007)

SasuSaku is not crack.
SasuSaku is not canon.
Who are you?


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> SasuSaku is not crack.
> SasuSaku is not canon.
> Who are you?



I am Tsunade's husband.  I am not hated by another person.


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Sep 17, 2007)

sasuke is gay with naruto lol jk all you naruhina sasusaku fans

i just dont think that this pairing will happen there is a better chance of neji and hinata then there is of sasuke and sakura. sasuke is more concerned about killing off big brother.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> I spelt it wrong.  I meant to say immaturity.



*still doesn't get it*



> I am not hated.
> 
> Actually only 2 people hate me. WOW. I was certain it was going to be more.



I don't "hate" you.

I just think you have strange reasoning.


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 17, 2007)

It'll be canon once Sasuke stops being gay, wich I dare to say. Never.


----------



## ChibiNekoHinata (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't see it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 17, 2007)

Canon...................


----------



## Rori (Sep 17, 2007)

SasuSaku is neither of these.

Definitely not crack - because the pairing is actually probable, which you can't say for almost every crack pairing.

And it's definitely not canon - any one with common sense keeping up with the manga can already see that.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't like how you try to say your opinions are canon..because they're not. Naruto does like Sakura. :/ Why the fuck would anyone try to deny canon is beyond me. Canon being his feelings, not Narusaku btw...

But I don't hate anyone.


----------



## Tenma13 (Sep 17, 2007)

I SAY CANON!


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> *still doesn't get it*
> 
> I don't "hate" you.
> 
> I just think you have strange reasoning.



 So only 2 people here and several in the Tsunade FC hate me. 



Kyouya said:


> It'll be canon once Sasuke stops being gay, wich I dare to say. Never.



Indeed.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> Thats out of protection, ie friendship. Not love.
> 
> @Saito:- You never liked me.



The same can be said about that other pairing you think is canon (which it is not nor it is crack either) because he certainly does not think about love.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The same can be said about that other pairing you think is canon (which it is not nor it is crack either) because he certainly does not think about love.



His mind is clouded with that stupied promise he made to bring Sasuke back, and to be blunt, Sakura was the only one of the rookies who needed saving, so Naruto had to save her because they are in the same team.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2007)

He did it because of his love for her....Sheesh....And even before the promise, he did not even think of Hinata in that way....He stopped as soon as the Chuunin Exams was over and he thought of Rock Lee too during the Neji fight....


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 17, 2007)

Since you're obviously searching for an extremist point of view, here, I'm obviously going with canon. 

Calling it crack is a little farfetched, considering what pairings fall under the 'crack category' (SasuHina, anyone?), and they've had a hell of a lot more development than that, whereas crack pairings don't.

Which has it had more of? Development, or none? I'd have to go with the former.


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Sep 17, 2007)

It is definitely not canon but not crack either.


----------



## fujoshi (Sep 17, 2007)

While this pairing seems to have like zero chance of happening ever it does not make it a crack pairing. It is just a fan pairing like every other pairing too, actually.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll put it this way it was never crack,never will be crack no matter how many people vote otherwise becasue of all the development and exposure their relationship had in Part 1...but....it sure as hell isn't canon.....yet...right not it's what I like to call fanon....with a big heaping of potential =D...and that my friends lead to canon happening bwhahahhahahhaahahah....go ahead neg me.


----------



## Meg (Sep 17, 2007)

If I was to choose by part one of the manga I would say it leans more to canon than crack.
But now in part two of the manga I would say it definitely leans more to crack than to canon.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm surprised people even consider it crack, considering what it is and that most crack pairings barely have interacting characters. SasuSaku has more than that, at the very least. They still interact, albeit not always romantically.


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 17, 2007)

Neither of them obviously.


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't have an opinion on SasuSaku, but I do have an opinion on the creator of the thread.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I think Creator is asking for one extreme or the other; which does it lean toward? Obviously it's not either of the options.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Kakuzu said:


> I don't have an opinion on SasuSaku, but I do have an opinion on the creator of the thread.



Meh, you never liked me. Makes no difference to me. Your opinion on me is negative because you never took the time to really know me.  I could care less. 


I think SasuSaku is crack. Simple.


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> I could care less.


If you could care less, that means you cared in the first place.


----------



## VirusClyne (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh the temptation... 

*tries to hold mean and evil comments inside to not hurt SasuSakuer's feelings once again because has destroyed enough fangirls and their delusional dreams for this month already*

It's neither, though.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 17, 2007)

(scoots closer to the stage)

When are you going to start throwing things? 

I want something extraordinary to happen!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 17, 2007)

It isn't crack and it isn't canon, but I still consider it crap.


----------



## Creator (Sep 17, 2007)

Kakuzu said:


> If you could care less, that means you cared in the first place.



You would think as much, but no.  I started posting in the HOU after my incident in the Tsunade FC, so after i saw Tsunade fans give another Tsunade fan a neg saying 'Your Tsunade is a whore' i gave up caring for all you people who neg for on apparent reason.


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> You would think as much, but no.  I started posting in the HOU after my incident in the Tsunade FC, so after i saw Tsunade fans give another Tsunade fan a neg saying 'Your Tsunade is a whore' i gave up caring for all you people who neg for on apparent reason.



I _couldn't_ care less.

See?  Thats how you're supposed to do it.


----------



## VirusClyne (Sep 17, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> (scoots closer to the stage)
> 
> When are you going to start throwing things?
> 
> I want something extraordinary to happen!


Not with you, my dear. 

I will spare you because I can actually sense some sanity in your misguided little mind. My major elimination field is tards. 

But if you manage to get Seiko in here, that would raise the chances about 112%! 



kusogitsune said:


> It isn't crack and it isn't canon, but I still consider it crap.


DUN YO DARE H8IN ON SASSAKU!!!1!!11!!ELEVEN!!!ONE!!1


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 17, 2007)

Lawl. Misguided in opinion or misguided in the fact that I'm enjoying the tension?


----------



## Haruna♥ (Sep 17, 2007)

> Naruto does like Hinata, but his judgment is blocked off because of that stupied promise he made to bring Sasuke back.



Um... no, just no... If Naruto really did like her back, NaruHina would have been canon a long time ago.

On Topic: It's neither... but I'd say it's closer to canon, since it actually has it's little moments and back up evidence. Crack pairings are things like SasuTen or something, just for fun but not seriously possible in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 17, 2007)

Haruna♥ said:


> Um... no, just no... If Naruto really did like her back, NaruHina would have been canon a long time ago.
> 
> On Topic: It's neither... but I'd say it's closer to canon, since it actually has it's little moments and back up evidence. Crack pairings are things like SasuTen or something, just for fun but not seriously possible in any way, shape or form.



Whole post QFT.


----------



## Beauty Blade Alchemist (Sep 17, 2007)

I vote canon and I don't feel like explaining to non believers.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 17, 2007)

Do some people even know what crack means?

It?s neither.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 17, 2007)

CANON!!!

lolz.

Well it's gonna be. 

It's closer to canon and faaaar from crack. And yes, this applies to all of the big three. Even NaruSaku


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 17, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Where the hell is the neither option!?
> 
> It's more "canon" than "crack", but it's not crack or canon.



I'm not saying this as an avid SasuSaku fan, but I do agree.

Creator, you did not create a "sensible"/"normal"/neutral/neither option. Canon is more closely related to SasuSaku than Crack.

And with your statement of "How is it canon? Sasuke has no feelings for her." That can get into a LONG-ASS thread full of discussion. Don't expect us to explain everything here. Read our FC. 

SasuSaku is definitely NOT crack. Sasuke and Sakura are in the same team from whatever chapter their team was formed to 181 (officially). Even before the team was formed, the people, Sasuke, Sakura, and Naruto were emphasized to some degree. When I was first watching the series, I knew that those three would be in a group. The emphasis on their group is still highly looked upon in the series, even up to the current manga series (a bit less than Part I, but the implication is still there). Crack? I don't think so.

Crack would be like TonTonLee.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 17, 2007)

It's neither. Like most pairings. Any pairing with some type development is not crack.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 17, 2007)

Hinamori said:


> It's very far from crack, that's for sure. The two have interacted, and he's even shown that he cares about her wellbeing and appreciates her concern.
> However, it's only onesidedly canon, at best. We don't know what Sakura's feelings are now that the timeskip has happened, but before that, her feelings were unreturned, though acknowledged.



I love you.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Sep 17, 2007)

Its not crack!
ppl are only saying it is cause they dont support the pairing (you know who you are XD)
Its just as cannon as NaruSaku (as much as really really really  I hate to admit it)

But then again every thing is crack now....everything.

SasuSaku <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 17, 2007)

flowerangel050 said:


> *Its just as cannon as NaruSaku*



EXACTLY.

Naruto likes Sakura.

At first Sakura ignored him and did not acknowledge him.

Later on, Sakura learns to accept Naruto and may develop other feelings.


Sakura likes Sasuke.

At first Sasuke basically was mean to her and called her annoying.

Later on, Sasuke is aware of Sakura's feelings and acknowledges them before he leaves the village. He may have other feelings. *MAY*.

Seems pretty equal?

In all truthfulness, there is more development to NaruSaku on some levels, but SasuSaku has DEFINITELY had much growth.

<3


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 17, 2007)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> Naruto likes Sakura.
> 
> ...



Yes, it's an interesting love triangle. In part 1, Naruto wanted Sakura, Sakura wanted Sasuke, and Sasuke wanted Naruto. Now, in Part 2, Sakura wants Naruto, Naruto wants Sasuke, and Sasuke wants Suigetsu. Wait, that doesn't make a triangle. It's more like a U or something. But yeah. WTF.


----------



## silverygreen (Sep 18, 2007)

Neither. 

Concluding that SasuSaku canon is like considering NaruHina or NaruSaku canon and this goes other way... thinking NaruHina or NaruSaku canon is opinionating SasuSaku canon... 

in short nothing is canon or crack until Kishimoto-sensei confirms out a pairing, ie. AsumaKurenai, Shikamaru's parents, Tsunade and Dan, also Naruto's parents through vivid scenes or statements.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 18, 2007)

It's not completely sure, but it's not out-there weird either.  It has a good possibility of becoming canon, but it hasn't yet.


----------



## ChibiKibi (Sep 18, 2007)

Personally, I don't think it's either 
Well, I actually don't support the pairing, & my reasons for it being so come from why it isn't quite canon persay.....  However, I would  say that it is most certainly not crack! x 3

Like I said, I don't support this pairing, yet, I honestly don't hate it.  There's no denying that Sasuke and Sakura have indeed developed a better relationship since the start...that much is a given  And well, they've been on the same team since day one, so the audience has been given many opportunities to see their interactions.  In addition, Sakura did like him a lot, and Sasuke knew, but perhaps just couldn't accept her feelings for whatever reason....but he still cared, as a friend, teammate, and fellow shinobi.  
So that's why I don't think it's crack  
*TRUE CRACK* is saying something like.....KonohamaruxKisame (God FORBID)  ...*faints*

Why it's not canon....obvious reasons.  Sasuke's pretty clear lack of interest in part one, and the fact that there hasn't been any confirmation of Sakura's feelings staying the same (since p.1).  But it's still possible...we don't know what lies within Sasuke's heart as of now, and Sakura's heart is just a big flat mystery x 3 Naruto's in the picture now.....*oi* the complication of pairings....

Overall, Canon and Crack are two very opposite extremes.  Even as a very dedicated NaruSaku fan, I'll admit it's not canon.  Canon is undeniable and unargueable truth, like Romeo and Juliet.  It's a fact of nature xD  While on the other hand, Crack is taking two characters with 10 minutes or less interaction with each other, regardless of gender, age, etc. in which it is a KNOWN fact that it would not happen, and duck taping them together 5 rolls around, using the herculan power of crazy fandom and defying the laws of physics  
NaruSaku, SasuSaku, and NaruHina are all in-between pairings  There's no proof yet that any of them are sure shot, nor down the drain, so....they're all kinda .... well, "floating in the purgatory of the pairing world" as of now


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't like the pairing so I voted crack. No, I'm not completely sure what 'crack' means, but I could care less. I don't study the Naruto anime like the bible and don't care what _evidence _people have to support this pairing. 

Why do people take this stuff so damn seriously?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2007)

It isn't either one of those options.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, it's not canon since Sasuke is not intersted but it's not crack either since Sakura is interested.
So... neither?


----------



## Curry (Sep 18, 2007)

Apart from the fact that you're confusing terms ("crack" pairing is something completely unbelivable, like KisamexNaruto, and "canon" is something that already happened), I think SasuSaku has a strong chance of becoming _canon_.

Sakura is really the only plausible option for Sasuke so unless he goes rouge, which I hope won't happen, we will see SasuSaku. Naruto is the kind of manga that has a happy ending, so I believe Uchiha's fate is to settle down in Konoha, have wife, kids and all that jazz.


----------



## Shamandalie (Sep 18, 2007)

It's far from both from crack and canon.

It can't be considered crack, because they spent a lot of time together (even though only because they were in the same team), and Sakura had a crush on him, so that's a "base" from where anything could develop.

It'd be canon if both Sasuke and Sakura held romantic feelings for each other which is known for the readers, but well, obviously, that's not the case. Sasuke has _never_ showed romantic feelings towards Sakura (hardly any feelings at all - only a little), and in part 2 Sakura's feelings aren't so clear anymore, either. We have yet to got to know how she really feels about Sasuke now. 

But well, among the "main pairings" (NaruHina, NaruSaku, SasuSaku and SasuNaru), I think SasuSaku has the least chance of happening in the manga.


----------



## Creator (Sep 18, 2007)

9 people dont like me. .  

Oh well.  

I stick to crack for this pairing.


----------



## Kay-chan (Sep 18, 2007)

I think crack, because well.. He hates her


----------



## Creator (Sep 18, 2007)

Kay-chan said:


> I think crack, because well.. He hates her



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 18, 2007)

It's not canon...yet.But it's defiannly and I mean DEFFINALY not crack.Hn.Uzumaki house is just full of weird and pointless arguments...Not that this is pointless...Some of the posts are..weird and/or useless/pointless....*runs away*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 18, 2007)

I still don't see how it's crack  Crack is like LeeHina...Sasusaku actually had development. Though I don't really think they're canon yet..lol but they're definately not crack


----------



## Rori (Sep 18, 2007)

Er, I don't think Sasuke hates her, if he did I doubt he would of thanked her before he left.


----------



## Cereza (Sep 18, 2007)

it's not crack or canon but is closser to canon than crack...


I voted canon.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it's not canon since they aren't actually together. However it's also not crack because the possibility is definitly potentially there. Therefore, I won't call it crack either.

So it's neither of those things.


----------



## Hio (Sep 18, 2007)

Have to say CRACK


----------



## Clumps (Sep 18, 2007)

People say it's neither but think about it, they both haven't seen each other in over two years how can we judge that from that perspective.

Sakura trying to punch Sasuke doesn't mean anything, because Sauske didn't talk to her in the moment.


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2007)

3rd answer  .


----------



## Sarun (Sep 18, 2007)

canon or i want it to be canon!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 18, 2007)

I say crack because I don't see it happening. She might have feelings for Sasuke, but I don't think he has anymore feelings for Sakura since he said he broke all his bonds and replaced them with hatred.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Sep 18, 2007)

I think SasuSaku definently has a basis to become canon, but it isn't canon yet.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 18, 2007)

It's hilarious how people don't know what a crack pairing is.


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2007)

It is neither crack or cannon, but I believe it is more crack worthy simply because Sasuke has proven himself to be asexual.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 18, 2007)

> Yes it is, MoT. It's rather amusing. Crack is like Zetsu/Hinata or something like that.


 
Exactly. As I stated before: Development > No development, in terms of 'canon' validity, therefore SasuSaku is far from crack, as is NaruHina, NaruSaku, and other pairings that actually have characters that have spoken to each other.

That's why SasuHina is crack.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 18, 2007)

Jinhee said:


> SasuHina is sort of hot, though. In my opinion, a pairing that involves two characters that have practically never interacted - that is crack.


 
I don't get that one at all. :/ I agree, and Sasuke and Sakura have interacted. A lot. Which to me does not qualify crack.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to say canon.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 18, 2007)

Jinhee said:


> To me it is, but yet again, I'm a strange person who likes almost anything.
> ..... Is SasuSaku with bloodplay considered weird? 'Cuz Jinhee likes that stuff.
> 
> Even in one of the latest chapter covers, it was hinted that Sasuke could have returned her feelings. At the same time, his love could be Naruto, but that seems sort of unlikely since you don't see too much yaoi in shounen.


 
You're not the only one. Anything with with blood is awesome. <3


----------



## Mizura (Sep 18, 2007)

You know, this thread is pretty funny.  You usually have the NaruHina/SasuSaku vs NaruSaku folks, then comes this guy who hates ALL the pairings.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 18, 2007)

Jinhee said:


> Bloody smut is always hot, and so are bloodied-up men. <33


 
There are people out there like me. Such a comfort. <3 I totally agree.

I'm surprised...this thread has remained surprisingly tame.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 18, 2007)

Jinhee said:


> My friend said that I was an odd gore-obsessed person, but I'm not the ONLY one. Blood just makes things look hotter and/or cooler somehow. xDDD
> 
> I thought that this thread would end up becoming a huge flame war/pairing debate or something.


 
Nuh uh! I love gore. Torture. Smut. Sadism. Et cetera.

I swear, this is the first one that _hasn't_.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 18, 2007)

Jinhee, you can call me whatever you want. XD Mizura, Mizy, Bitch...

Hahah, and I didn't vote in the end.  It all depends on your definition of crack and canon.

Canon:
- a relationship that has Already been confirmed through marriages and similar? (which would thus eliminate all pairings except TsunadexDan, FugakuxMikoto, ShikakuxYoshino, and a few other adult pairings that would be spoilers)
- a relationship that has had canon development, and has a possibility of becoming real? (SasuSaku fits this)
- or any relationship which has had some development, romantic or not? (SasuSaku definitely fits this. Some use this to say that relationships such as ShikaIno and the likes can't be considered completely crack, unlike SasuHina for example)

Then there's crack:
- a relationship that hasn't happened yet? (thus eliminating all but the adult pairings)
- a relationship with no chance of happening?
- a relationship that with the right circumstances, could probably happen, but hasn't had the canon interaction to do so?
- a relationship with no sort of development whatsoever?

So yeah, the definitions are too loose to chose for certain. XD


----------



## Kuluha (Sep 18, 2007)

Althought I'm porbably just repeating what others have said, Sasusaku is not crack or canon. There something there between them, but thanks to the time-skip, we have no idea as to what it is. Kishimoto will (hopefully) develop this relationship between them as we get deeper into the plot. (or at least, I hope he does.) 

Man, I just had to get that out >.<

 In other words, Kishimoto needs to hurry up and give us more Sasusaku >!


----------



## Dogma (Sep 18, 2007)

Going on the basis that the OP meant to ask if SasuSaku was a possible pairing or not....

SasuSaku is for fans who aren't able to take NaruSaku sitting down, and don't want to accept "no" as an answer.


----------



## Kyros (Sep 18, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I don't get that one at all. :/ I agree, and Sasuke and Sakura have interacted. A lot. Which to me does not qualify crack.



Hate to burst your bubble, but .

So does Kishimoto. 

"How is it you never say anything, why do you always say nothing to me"

SasuSaku has next-to-none interaction.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Sep 19, 2007)

SasuSaku FTW! It's not crack nor canon but it's way closer to canon than crack.


----------



## Lullaby (Sep 19, 2007)

It`s more canon than crack.

EDITED. LOL OOPS.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 19, 2007)

To the thread topic: It's neither, but I believe it will be canon in the end, and voted accordingly.



Kyros said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but .
> 
> So does Kishimoto.
> 
> ...



Funny, Naruto thinks something very similar in this panel:



He thinks about how long it's been since they've talked, and questions how they could possibly be considered friends. And we all know how weak Kishimoto has made *that* bond out to be.  

Obviously, since Naruto thought this, Naruto and Sasuke have next-to-none interaction, just like Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 19, 2007)

The difference is however that in the second half of the fight....Naruto was able to get through to Sasuke to make him alter his path a little to take the "gray" path instead of the total dark path when he was trying to kill Naruto to get the MS....Sasuke even asked why would he go so much for him and Naruto answered because his very first bond was with Sasuke (brother bond that is) and Sasuke almost looked like he was either impacted by that a little or touched and so stated that he sees him as his equal (but still cannot touch his forehead...but Naruto did scratched his headband...hehehehe) and Sasuke actually looked at Naruto for quite a while before Kakashi came that is....

Sakura failed to even altered his path because he still left and did what he wanted to do....until Naruto came....and Sasuke said that Naruto knows that same loneliness as he does because both are orphans....


----------



## colours (Sep 19, 2007)

It's definitely not crack and it's not canon either.
So it's somewhere in the middle?


----------



## WILD CARD (Sep 19, 2007)

Its definitely not crack, and it is still far away from being canon(like every other pairing). I'm not voting.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 19, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The difference is however that in the second half of the fight....Naruto was able to get through to Sasuke to make him alter his path a little to take the "gray" path instead of the total dark path when he was trying to kill Naruto to get the MS....Sasuke even asked why would he go so much for him and Naruto answered because his very first bond was with Sasuke (brother bond that is) and Sasuke almost looked like he was either impacted by that a little or touched and so stated that he sees him as his equal (but still cannot touch his forehead...but Naruto did scratched his headband...hehehehe) and Sasuke actually looked at Naruto for quite a while before Kakashi came that is....
> 
> Sakura failed to even altered his path because he still left and did what he wanted to do....until Naruto came....and Sasuke said that Naruto knows that same loneliness as he does because both are orphans....



But Sasuke stopped to listen to Sakura (Something he didn't have to do if he really didn't care about her) and ultimately thanked her, something we have *never* heard him do any other time in the manga, not even prior to the massacre. Not to mention Sasuke stated Sakura is one of his precious people (Said during the Gaara fight).

I believe that the Naruto/Sasuke bond is stronger than the Sasuke/Sakura bond (It certainly gets more screentime than anything else, at least), but my point is that Kyros's attempt to undermine Sasuke/Sakura with that one line is completely baseless.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, yeah, but it does not necessarily have to be romantic love either....This goes for all pairings....."Thank you" showed his gratitude and he does consider Sakura as a precious comrade...but as he was leaving....he still only thought of both Naruto and Sakura (even though he was not mentioned by Sakura at that time nor was around)....even though Sakura was pouring her heart out at that time and he still thought of both...and he should have just thought of just Sakura herself while with Naruto he thinks of him only for the most part....

I do agree that SasukexNaruto bond takes precedence over all the pairings....simply because this is shonen.....Thank you shows gratitude, not romantic love though....because Sakura said Thank you to Naruto two chapters later at the same spot and it was just as emotional as the goodbye scene because Naruto was feeling pain of unrequited love as well (both pairings suffer from unrequited love)...But I do agree with you for the most part....


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2007)

Of couse its canon  they interact don't they?  And we can see that Sasuke has feelsing for her, they might not be romantic but he does have feelings for her, anyone who doesn't agree is either in denal or an extreme NaruSaku fan 

Im not going to saay anything about the NaruSasu shit cuz I don't see how shoving some1s hand into another's body is a "Bond"  

But hey I'm just bias like that :rofl


----------



## Kyros (Sep 19, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Funny, Naruto thinks something very similar in this panel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Veil of Dreams said:


> I believe that the Naruto/Sasuke bond is stronger than the Sasuke/Sakura bond (It certainly gets more screentime than anything else, at least), but my point is that Kyros's attempt to undermine Sasuke/Sakura with that one line is completely baseless.



For one, my counter-argument was to argue against another person's post who said that Sasuke and Sakura have a lot of interaction.

I find it ironic that you guys would completely forget about the part where Sakura talks about how Team 7 had spent time together during her talk with Sasuke. You don't think Sasuke would've at least grown some feeling toward his (former) team?

And prove to me how that is baseless. Kishimoto has it written in the databook, and Sakura herself stated out loud that Sasuke tells her nothing. At least Naruto and Sasuke had a blindingly apparent rivalry, and he's also stated twice in the Chunnin exam that he had wanted to fight Naruto, and he even said it himself that he saw Naruto as a best/close friend.

He said nothing like that of Sakura, except that she was "another person" close to him. 

Oh, and let's not forget about . 

Naruto reminisces about the times he and Sasuke spent time together, and told him how he thought of him as a brother because of their relationship. 

Did Sakura do that? Did she bring up, or even have any memories she could've brought up with her time completely alone with Sasuke? Yes, one, and that was the one where Sasuke calls her ANNOYING.

Did she have any good ones? NO. 

The best she did was think about their time with Team 7 (Read: Including Naruto and Kakashi).


----------



## Loulabelle (Sep 19, 2007)

Picked the last option 

But really Creator, it's not crack *or* or canon, is it?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 19, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Well, yeah, but it does not necessarily have to be romantic love either....This goes for all pairings....."Thank you" showed his gratitude and he does consider Sakura as a precious comrade...but as he was leaving....he still only thought of both Naruto and Sakura (even though he was not mentioned by Sakura at that time nor was around)....even though Sakura was pouring her heart out at that time and he still thought of both...and he should have just thought of just Sakura herself while with Naruto he thinks of him only for the most part....
> 
> I do agree that SasukexNaruto bond takes precedence over all the pairings....simply because this is shonen.....Thank you shows gratitude, not romantic love though....because Sakura said Thank you to Naruto two chapters later at the same spot and it was just as emotional as the goodbye scene because Naruto was feeling pain of unrequited love as well (both pairings suffer from unrequited love)...But I do agree with you for the most part....



I never said "thank you" mandates love. However, it is a feasible interpretation that Sasuke, while tempted by Sakura's offer, rejected her for the sake of pursuing his vengeance (A conclusion supported by the databook).

Furthermore, consider the nature of Sasuke's departure. Sasuke's betrayal is about him sacrificing things people would ordinarily want (love, friends, family) to pursue his revenge. If Sasuke was not even slightly interested in what Sakura offered him, it would partly trivialize the sacrifice Sasuke was making by leaving, and pretty much completely trivialize the goodbye scene. Where's the emotional impact and dramatic effect of giving up everything for revenge, if what you're giving up is something you didn't even want? It sounds like rather poor writing to me.

Additionally, consider the similarities between Sasuke's meetings with Sakura and Naruto. Sakura comes and offers romantic love. He thanks her, but rejects her offer. Naruto comes and offers brotherly love. He declares him a close friend, but rejects his offer. It would seem rather out of place to me that when Sasuke is redeemed, he would return and accept one of the offers given to him but reject the other, especially if Sasuke was indeed tempted by them both.



Kyros said:


> For one, my counter-argument was to argue against another person's post who said that Sasuke and Sakura have a lot of interaction.
> 
> I find it ironic that you guys would completely forget about the part where Sakura talks about how Team 7 had spent time together during her talk with Sasuke. You don't think Sasuke would've at least grown some feeling toward his (former) team?
> 
> ...



You've completely missed my point. You're saying that Sasuke and Sakura have had no interaction *despite all their interaction being plainly visible in the manga* based on one line, and I pointed out the blatant flaw in this reasoning by mocking you with a similarly pathetic argument stating Naruto and Sasuke have had no interaction based on one line, *despite all their interaction being plainly visible in the manga.*

Sasuke and Sakura have had interaction in chapter 3, during the bell test, multiple important scenes during the FoD and at the start of the prelims, not to mention all the time Sakura spent caring for Sasuke when he was incapacitated, and that's simply off the top of my head.

Is Naruto/Sasuke a stronger bond? I would say so. Does that mean Sasuke/Sakura can be completely discredited by one line whereas Naruto/Sasuke can't? Not if you *don't completely ignore all of their prior interaction.*


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 19, 2007)

Meh, I wouldn't think this is a crack pairing, and I don't not like you, (bad grammar ftw!) so I'd say Canon.


----------



## Grey F?x (Sep 19, 2007)

It's just as much crack as it is cannon, if not more crack at this point in the story...

all the "essay" length posts defending it's "cannon-ism" doesn't change anything.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2007)

Crack  Keh.... And Creator... e married again?  Simari and Saori are my anti Rukia girls


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Crack  Keh.... And Creator... e married again?  Simari and Saori are my anti Rukia girls



 You have been ignoring me for ages.  I need attention dammit.  

SasuSaku = Crack


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> You have been ignoring me for ages.  I need attention dammit.
> 
> *SasuSaku = Crack*



Get over it, you lost this thread.


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Get over it, you lost this thread.



I know that.  I also know 14 people dont like me.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> I know that.  I also know 14 people dont like me.



15 now. 

Not that I'm one of them. You're OK.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> I know that.  I also know 14 people dont like me.



Yep, 15, as VoD said.

Hey, I'm not one of 'em.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2007)

I lurvz joo creator


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Yep, 15, as VoD said.
> 
> Hey, I'm not one of 'em.



I know.  I might not Sakura as much as Tsunade, but you cant hate me even if i bash her a tiny tiny bit.  After all, i bring the best YURI pairings.  



Wallshadow said:


> I lurvz joo creator



Thank you.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> I know.  I might not Sakura as much as Tsunade, but you cant hate me even if i bash her a tiny tiny bit.  After all, i bring the best YURI pairings.



I don't like you due to your bashing of Sakura. In fact, it is thanks to your slight bashing that my respect and liking for you has dwindled.

But that is besides the point. 

SasuSaku is not crack or canon, case closed.


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I don't like you due to your bashing of Sakura. In fact, it is thanks to your slight bashing that my respect and liking for you has dwindled.
> 
> But that is besides the point.
> 
> SasuSaku is not crack or canon, case closed.



I bring out the best in people.  

SasuSaku is a pairing i dont really care about.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> I bring out the best in people.
> 
> SasuSaku is a pairing i dont really care about.



I only care if it happens and puts a end to NaruSaku....


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I only care if it happens and puts a end to NaruSaku....



SakuAyame or SakuTonton is far too canon.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 19, 2007)

I never cared.  I'm fine with it though.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> SakuAyame or SakuTonton is far too canon.



That works too...I think SakuLee might be ok, as Lee likes her so much...


----------



## Beluga (Sep 19, 2007)

Sasuke treat woman like shit.  she should be happy that lee likes her.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 19, 2007)

Didn't voted...because I don't consider this pairing canon or crack, think is kind of canon from Sakura's part, since it's more than obvious that the pink haired girl does loves Sasuke, so in one part of the SasuSaku equation is half canon...now going to the other part of this...Sasuke...well Sasuke doesn't loves Sakura, hell, he doesn't even seem to like women at all in that manner so it's crack when some people think that Sasuke loves Sakura back


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 19, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> That works too...I think SakuLee might be ok, as Lee likes her so much...



Uh...

Why is it okay for Lee, but not okay for Naruto, the one who obviously knows her better, understands her and has developed unconditional love for her?

Nothing makes sense anymore.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Uh...
> 
> Why is it okay for Lee, but not okay for Naruto, the one who obviously knows her better, understands her and has developed unconditional love for her?
> 
> Nothing makes sense anymore.



I think he says Lee because we know he still loves Sakura while we don't know Narutos feelings on the matter


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 19, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> I think he says Lee because we know he still loves Sakura while we don't know Narutos feelings on the matter



Hate to burst your bubble but it's the other way around.


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> That works too...I think SakuLee might be ok, as Lee likes her so much...





Beluga said:


> Sasuke treat woman like shit.  she should be happy that lee likes her.





greensharpies said:


> Uh...
> 
> Why is it okay for Lee, but not okay for Naruto, the one who obviously knows her better, understands her and has developed unconditional love for her?





Wallshadow said:


> I think he says Lee because we know he still loves Sakura while we don't know Narutos feelings on the matter



SakuLee is a pretty good pairing. I think after he did that whole 'The lotus of Konoha alway blooms twice' speech she has falling in love with him.  Making the pairing Canon. I bet they are dating.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 19, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but it's the other way around.



Not really...its not.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 19, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Not really...its not.



Uh, yes, it is.

Lee hasn't mentioned Sakura, looked at her, or anything like that in Part 2.

Naruto has asked Sakura on a date twice, blushed at her, etc.

and lolwtf, lee and sakura aren't dating


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> SakuLee is a pretty good pairing. I think after he did that whole 'The lotus of Konoha alway blooms twice' speech she has falling in love with him.  Making the pairing Canon. I bet they are dating.



I like LeeSaku, but not the way you put it. 

I think it's sweet that he has a crush on her, but I don't think his feelings are as serious or as strong as Naruto's. Sakura treats him like a close friend, and they'd make a sweet couple.

BUT, I prefer LeeTen adn NaruSaku. :3


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I like LeeSaku, but not the way you put it.
> 
> I think it's sweet that he has a crush on her, but I don't think his feelings are as serious or as strong as Naruto's. Sakura treats him like a close friend, and they'd make a sweet couple.
> 
> BUT, I prefer LeeTen adn NaruSaku. :3



LeeTen is a good pairing. But i am changing my pairing ideas. Lee goes with Sakura, she needs a guy, Tenten with Neji, and Naruto with Hinata.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> LeeTen is a good pairing. But i am changing my pairing ideas. Lee goes with Sakura, she needs a guy, Tenten with Neji, and Naruto with Hinata.



Works for me...as that is part of my list.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 19, 2007)

LeeSaku won't happen, but I prefer it over NaruSaku. LeeSaku is _adorable._ <3


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> LeeTen is a good pairing. But i am changing my pairing ideas. Lee goes with Sakura, she needs a guy, Tenten with Neji, and Naruto with Hinata.



This works me too...at least with the NaruHina and NejiTen, that are my favorite parings, I never pictured LeeTen...but I'm also starting to grow into the idea of LeeSaku and letting my SasuSaku idea vanish from my mind


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 19, 2007)

My preferred Sakura pairing is Ino/Sakura, actually.  

Yuri FTW


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> My preferred Sakura pairing is Ino/Sakura, actually.
> 
> Yuri FTW



YURI alway wins, but honestly i dont see Sakura with Ino. Ino goes with Chouji.


----------



## Buchi (Sep 19, 2007)

SasuSaku is neither Crack or Cannon. The only true Cannon pairings are the yuri.


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Buchi said:


> The only true Cannon pairings are the yuri.



Indeed.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> YURI alway wins, but honestly i dont see Sakura with Ino. Ino goes with Chouji.



Compromise with Chouji/Ino/Sakura?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Compromise with Chouji/Ino/Sakura?



Sakura X TonTon 

Thats my final offer


----------



## Levithian (Sep 19, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> My preferred Sakura pairing is Ino/Sakura, actually.
> 
> Yuri FTW



The works for me as well, in fact it might be good for Sakura too...


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Compromise with Chouji/Ino/Sakura?



That lucky boy. 



Wallshadow said:


> Sakura X TonTon
> 
> Thats my final offer



Deal.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 19, 2007)

SakuIno or nothing. 
*edit:* I change my mind. 

Why don't they ALL smex up Sakura? 

She should just have all the men and women. She can handle it. She's Sakura.


----------



## Kyuubi_Naruto3 (Sep 19, 2007)

crack
sasuke is gay he doesnt like women


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> I didnt want to put neither as a option. Makes the voter more decisive.



No it doesnt


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 19, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> No it doesnt


 
I agree. Rather than being 'descisive', it's pitching answers into two extremes when people's 'opinions' should not be forced into one extreme or the other.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 19, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I agree. Rather than being 'descisive', it's pitching answers into two extremes when people's 'opinions' should not be forced into one extreme or the other.



Right crack and canon are really powerful words


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 19, 2007)

Kinda canon, for Sakura, and kinda crack, for sasuke......


----------



## Levithian (Sep 19, 2007)

NaruSasu Crack or Canon?..you might as well ask me that one..while your at it...but on topic SasuSaku it is not crack or Canon this is the truth..though NaruSasu is more Canon so than that..even as I like NaruHina...


----------



## Cloud_Strife_ (Sep 20, 2007)

It's far from *both*, crack and canon (Lol at some SasuSaku fans here in this thread seriously considering a completely one-sided pairing canon :rofl).

It has like zero chance to ever happen in the story and it will remain a fan dream but that doesn't make it crack. Crack is something like Tenten x Ino or Shikamaru x Ebisu.


----------



## ***Web-Zet*** (Sep 20, 2007)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> I'm not saying this as an avid SasuSaku fan, but I do agree.
> 
> Creator, you did not create a "sensible"/"normal"/neutral/neither option. Canon is more closely related to SasuSaku than Crack.
> 
> And with your statement of "How is it canon? Sasuke has no feelings for her." That can get into a LONG-ASS thread full of discussion. Don't expect us to explain everything here. Read our FC.


It just gets into LONG-ASS threads full of discussion because some people are unable to accept the truth that Sasuke doesn't have feelings for Sakura.  

Anyone unbiased who watches the series clearly sees and can deal with the fact that Sasuke does not have this sort of feelings for Sakura. It's just the stubbornness of some people who need to convince others of their fantasies that makes LONG-ASS threads. Fact is, Sasuke doesn't love Sakura. No ship manifesto, thread or LAP will change this, no matter how long and detailed it may be written. 

It's just that some people choose to live in denial and twist things around so long that they somehow have successfully convinced themselves there is more to the pairing than there actually is. Because there isn't much. It is or was an one-sided love/crush sort of thing and friendship, but even the friendship aspect of SasuSaku is weak in comparison to NaruSaku's frienship and SasuNaru's frienship. Just saying.



VaporOfTheStars said:


> Kinda canon, for Sakura, and kinda crack, for sasuke......


I would agree, fits pretty perfectly.
But then we don't know yet how Sakura's feelings are on the matter.

I did not vote in the poll because SasuSaku is definitely neither. It's definitely not canon (or even close) but also not crack.


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 21, 2007)

Um. Neither. 

I guess that logic goes for all pairings. One-sided. It remains as a fan dream.


----------



## Creator (Sep 21, 2007)

50/50 for crack and pairing. 

But 17 people dont like me.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

I think this should be recycled now because the answers are being repeated over and over again, and soon this will become spam.


----------



## choclait (Sep 22, 2007)

Crack, most definitely.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Canon!!!!!


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 22, 2007)

Voted crack, most logical to me


----------



## choclait (Sep 22, 2007)

Drakestorm said:


> Voted crack, most logical to me


Thank you for your sanity.


----------



## UnderScore (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess it falls under crack these days. Back then it was at least an unrequited love of Sakura but nowadays it's completely gone from the manga, Sakura never shows she still likes Sasuke that way and Sasuke never liked her that way to begin with. They also never interact anymore. So it is classified more crack than canon for me.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2007)

I say crack

The way stuff is going recently I don't see it happening, but who knows?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 22, 2007)

Heh, I didn't respond to this because I could view it as being either really. If I think it is crack, it means essentially all the other pairings that aren't marriages are crack because Naruto is not centered around romance. But, if instead I say that it is canon, it would make sense as well, as Sakura does express her love for Sasuke often enough and it is always possible that Sasuke's feelings may change.



Lincoln said:


> I think this should be recycled now because the answers are being repeated over and over again, and soon this will become spam.


Seems to be that way, doing so now.


----------

